# Closed



## Trystin (Aug 20, 2016)

Refunds sent  please PM me if you didn't receive one ( I will check my log! )


----------



## Aquari (Aug 20, 2016)

sent 2 tbt!


----------



## RedRum2514 (Aug 20, 2016)

Entry 1


----------



## Raffy (Aug 20, 2016)

500 tbt giveaway? of course im entering!


----------



## zaliapele (Aug 20, 2016)

entry number 1


----------



## hestu (Aug 20, 2016)

Ooo here's my first entry, thanks for doing this!!


----------



## sizzi (Aug 20, 2016)

entering for the 500 tbt... sent 2tbt just now


----------



## Aquari (Aug 20, 2016)

entry 2!


----------



## zaliapele (Aug 20, 2016)

entry number 2


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 20, 2016)

sent 2 TBT!


----------



## Blacklist (Aug 20, 2016)

Entry 1


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 21, 2016)

Entry!


----------



## RedRum2514 (Aug 21, 2016)

Entry 2


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 21, 2016)

I just sent 2 tbt! (entry 1) 

also thanks for the giveaway! ~


----------



## hestu (Aug 21, 2016)

entry #2


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 21, 2016)

sent 2 more tbt <3


----------



## zaliapele (Aug 21, 2016)

entry number 3


----------



## hestu (Aug 21, 2016)

entry 3!


----------



## zaliapele (Aug 21, 2016)

entry number 4


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 21, 2016)

Entry 2!


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 21, 2016)

Entry


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 21, 2016)

Sent in 50TBT!

Entry 3


----------



## Trystin (Aug 21, 2016)

Bump


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 21, 2016)

Entry4


----------



## hestu (Aug 21, 2016)

entry!!


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Aug 22, 2016)

Entry 1, sending tbt 
(500tbt or art)


----------



## Aquari (Aug 22, 2016)

~entry!


----------



## Koopa K (Aug 22, 2016)

Ima join this party! Yaaay!


----------



## hestu (Aug 22, 2016)

Oo why does it say I have to pay? I thought we could enter by just commenting


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 22, 2016)

Entry 1


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 22, 2016)

Entry 4


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 22, 2016)

Entry 2


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 22, 2016)

Entry 5


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 22, 2016)

Entry 3


----------



## maplecheek (Aug 22, 2016)

Entering!


----------



## Trystin (Aug 22, 2016)

hillaruhsaur said:


> Oo why does it say I have to pay? I thought we could enter by just commenting



No, sorry. Each comment is an entry. I'll give you 3 free entries because I didn't make it clear in the OP. Changing it now  #25, #29, & next one


----------



## hestu (Aug 22, 2016)

purpleunicorns said:


> No, sorry. Each comment is an entry. I'll give you 3 free entries because I didn't make it clear in the OP. Changing it now  #25, #29, & next one



Ahhhh okay, I misunderstood  Well thank you!!


----------



## Aquari (Aug 22, 2016)

~entry 3!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh, so free entries? In that case entry 1


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Aug 22, 2016)

Entry 2 :3


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 22, 2016)

entry 2 ~


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

entry 2.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 23, 2016)

entry 2


----------



## Trystin (Aug 24, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Raffy (Aug 25, 2016)

entry #2

----

also it says "Taffy" on the list, just making sure that its changed to Raffy in case anything gets mixed up


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 25, 2016)

Entry 3


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 25, 2016)

3rd entry <3


----------



## Irelia (Aug 25, 2016)

I'll enter #1


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 25, 2016)

rip #1

EDIT: Nobody is is posting after me??

rip #2

rip #3

rip#4

rip #5


----------



## Aquari (Aug 25, 2016)

entry!


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 25, 2016)

Finally, i can do rip #2 lmao


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 25, 2016)

Entry 3


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 25, 2016)

Rip #3


----------



## Sholee (Aug 25, 2016)

entryyyy


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 25, 2016)

rip #4


----------



## Aleigh (Aug 25, 2016)

that's a lot of tbt
wow
it's really worth a shot


----------



## sizzi (Aug 26, 2016)

entry


----------



## Feunard (Aug 26, 2016)

That's my entry !


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 26, 2016)

Entry 4


----------



## Trystin (Aug 28, 2016)

Boop


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 28, 2016)

Entry whatever


----------



## FleuraBelle (Aug 28, 2016)

Entry #1
Thank you for hosting this


----------



## Trip (Aug 28, 2016)

Entering


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 28, 2016)

Entry something.


----------



## Shinrai (Aug 28, 2016)

Entry!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 28, 2016)

Entry


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 28, 2016)

Entry 5


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 28, 2016)

Entry 10


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 28, 2016)

Entry 2


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 28, 2016)

Entry 11


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 28, 2016)

Entry 5 i think lol


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 28, 2016)

Entry 6


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 28, 2016)

Entry 12


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 28, 2016)

Entry 7


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 28, 2016)

Enty 13


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 28, 2016)

Entry 8


----------



## Trystin (Aug 31, 2016)

Boop


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 31, 2016)

Entry 6


----------



## cornimer (Aug 31, 2016)

Entry #1


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 31, 2016)

Entry 7


----------



## Koopa K (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey! Entering...


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 1, 2016)

Entry 14


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Sep 1, 2016)

Sent over teh TBT!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 1, 2016)

Entry 15


----------



## Trystin (Sep 1, 2016)

Betty Boop Approves The Bump Of This Thread


----------

